# 332 rail to 250



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

When I started many years ago there wasn't to much available in code 250 rail. I really like the look of and want to start usinging it along with my 332 rail. " have to much 332 rail to start all over".
It there a way to go from the 332 to the 250 rail? 

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It there a way to go from the 332 to the 250 rail? 


You need a Rail Blender. Llgas Creek makes them, and C&OCRY sells them. http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=LCPK250332RB&Category_Code=LCRYPK_RAIL 










I have lots of code 250 aluminum rail sitting in my garage waiting for a good home.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 01/23/2009 8:06 AM
It there a way to go from the 332 to the 250 rail? 


You need a Rail Blender. Llgas Creek makes them, and C&OCRY sells them. http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=LCPK250332RB&Category_Code=LCRYPK_RAIL 










I have lots of code 250 aluminum rail sitting in my garage waiting for a good home.

Great thanks for the information. I would love to have your aluminum rail but unfortunatly there is something in our soil that turns aluminum into dust in a very short time.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Do as the 1 to 1 RRs do make compromise joints or also known as step joints to go from one size rail to another. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

SVRR has a blender also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another simple solution is transition rail clamps designed for this:


*http://www.railclamp.com/railCodes.htm*

By split jaw: 











*http://www.railclamp.com/displayCategory.jsp?categoryId=9&vId=90307*

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And that Greg is known as a compromise joint.







Later RJD


----------

